# ALL three Earl Mickel books what are they worth?



## Big Dawg (Dec 18, 2008)

I see there are all 3 of Earls books on ebay for 650.00. Is this a good price for the set?


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2008)

Big Dawg said:


> I see there are all 3 of Earls books on ebay for 650.00. Is this a good price for the set?


 

That seems about right for what I've seen them sold for before. Did you do a search on completed listings?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll sell mine for $10,000.00. 

All three signed and personalized to me. I shoulda bought a bunch of the first ones. Paid $40.00 for it. Of the three, it's the rawest from the editing standpoint. 

All three have great call photos. I believe Mrs. Janene is still selling the third book. 

They are worth owning.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 19, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I'll sell mine for $10,000.00.
> 
> All three signed and personalized to me. I shoulda bought a bunch of the first ones. Paid $40.00 for it. Of the three, it's the rawest from the editing standpoint.
> 
> ...




All I have is the third..........


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 19, 2008)

just curious, but why are they worth so much? are there only a few available?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 19, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> just curious, but why are they worth so much? are there only a few available?



They are literally, the finest books written on the subject of Turkey call collecting. 

There won't be a fourth in the series as Earl Mickel, the author died earlier in 2008. Mr. Mickel was known to own the finest Turkey call collection ever assembled, numbering in the thousands of calls.

He sold the collection prior to his death to Mr. Bill Jones III of Sea Island, GA for a rumored Three Million dollars +.....

The first two books are out of print and there was only a small printing of the third book, so yes they are scarce.

If a person were interested in collecting Turkey calls, I would say $650.00 for all three is a deal. 

The first two books are biographies of Custom call makers and great photos of their calls.

The third book is a recounting of Mr. Mickel's quest to kill a Longbeard in all 50 states using a custom made call made in each state. It is equally well written and each hunt is recounted. Like the first two books, the last is full of great photos of calls.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah what Nitro said.

Excellent reference books. Although I have had a few of the call makers tell me of some inaccuracy's. It's bound to happen given the amount of people he talked to.

The first two books are a must own for any turkey call collector. And if you own the first two you must own the third.

I saw the first book sell not to long ago for $250. I probably should have jumped on it. I bought some calls instead.

I bought mine from a book store and had Earl sogn them at a NWTF convention.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 22, 2008)

Gadget said:


> All I have is the third..........





ME too


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 22, 2008)

janene also said that earl would never sell the rights to have any of them reproduced.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 22, 2008)

thats a shame. i would love to have copies of the books but i could never afford em at that price.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 26, 2008)

Did just buy another copy of the third one for $37


----------



## Gadget (Dec 26, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> Did just buy another copy of the third one for $37





Great price


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is another one

http://cgi.ebay.com/Earl-Mickel-Tur...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## oatsj (Dec 29, 2008)

Nitro said:


> They are literally, the finest books written on the subject of Turkey call collecting.
> 
> There won't be a fourth in the series as Earl Mickel, the author died earlier in 2008. Mr. Mickel was known to own the finest Turkey call collection ever assembled, numbering in the thousands of calls.
> 
> ...




There is an article in Garden& Gun Nov. Issue about Mr Jones and his calls 7000 he has.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 29, 2008)

oatsj said:


> There is an article in Garden& Gun Nov. Issue about Mr Jones and his calls 7000 he has.



I hope to have an invite when he opens the museum for visits.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 29, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I hope to have an invite when he opens the museum for visits.




Count me in.......


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Dec 30, 2008)

Nitro said:


> I hope to have an invite when he opens the museum for visits.



I've seen it in person.  

IMPRESSIVE ain't the word for it.


----------



## gblrklr (Dec 30, 2008)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I've seen it in person.
> 
> IMPRESSIVE ain't the word for it.



You can say that again, it is overwhelming.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 30, 2008)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I've seen it in person.
> 
> IMPRESSIVE ain't the word for it.



Thanks for another reason to dislike you

Get Rick and I an invite... (Please).....


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 30, 2008)

oatsj said:


> There is an article in Garden& Gun Nov. Issue about Mr Jones and his calls 7000 he has.



Thanks for making me break that issue back out and re-reading it.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 30, 2008)

Where does the line form? I want to get in it as well.


----------



## gblrklr (Dec 30, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Where does the line form? I want to get in it as well.



Somewhere around I-95 exit 14.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 8, 2009)

well, I broke down and bought Earl's second book on Ebay for $150.  Never would have thought I would pay that much for a book.  Now, all I need is the first one.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 9, 2009)

Great addition

I'm gonna try in talk Nitro outta his.......


----------



## Nitro (Feb 9, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Great addition
> 
> I'm gonna try in talk Nitro outta his.......



You know the price............


----------



## J. Scott (Feb 10, 2009)

I have 2 of the first book and one copy each of the other two. all is signed and personalized. I also have a clock that Earl sent me several years ago.  The clock is a slab of Oak (oval) with inlays of walnut limbs cut crossways (so that the rings show) for the numbers.  In the place of the numbers are all pewter game figures with a deer laying down for the hands.  It is signed by him "made by Earl Mickel-2 of 2". Is a beautiful clock. and we enjoy it and would not part with it for anything.   Wish that I could post a picture of it here, but I don't quite know how to manage that yet.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

Earl's books are unique in the fact that they are the only books to my knowledge that are devoted to turkey call collecting and callmakers.  

They are definitely "must have" in turkey call collecting.  I do feel for the folks that got into turkey calls after the first book was unattainable at a reasonable price.

I think it does the turkey call collecting public a disservice to not offer a re-print of the first two books.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 10, 2009)

J. Scott said:


> I have 2 of the first book and one copy each of the other two. all is signed and personalized. I also have a clock that Earl sent me several years ago.  The clock is a slab of Oak (oval) with inlays of walnut limbs cut crossways (so that the rings show) for the numbers.  In the place of the numbers are all pewter game figures with a deer laying down for the hands.  It is signed by him "made by Earl Mickel-2 of 2". Is a beautiful clock. and we enjoy it and would not part with it for anything.   Wish that I could post a picture of it here, but I don't quite know how to manage that yet.





would like to see it Jack, 2 of 2......!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 29, 2012)

gblrklr said:


> You can say that again, it is overwhelming.



Has he been selling off some of his collection?


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 29, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> Has he been selling off some of his collection?


Yep, gone.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 29, 2012)

gblrklr said:


> Yep, gone.



thought so...see a few guys getting rid of their collections of late.


----------

